# Tit Contest



## monkat (Dec 22, 2010)

Whoever has the best tits wins!

Post dem bitches up!

I'll go first!








As a side note, I'm surprised that people still enter topics with the word tit in the title, and made by me.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 22, 2010)

My tits are better.


----------



## monkat (Dec 22, 2010)

THOSE ARE NOT TITS THEY ARE TITMOUSES YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO POST MOUSES OR BIRDS IN THIS THREAD ONLY TITS AND BOOBIES AND HOOTERS


----------



## Law (Dec 22, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> THOSE ARE NOT TITS THEY ARE TITMOUSES YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO POST MOUSES OR BIRDS IN THIS THREAD ONLY TITS AND BOOBIES AND *HOOTERS*


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 22, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> BOOBIES


Like this?


----------



## ZeroTm (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Wolvenreign (Dec 22, 2010)

BOOBALITY

FLAWLESS VICTORY


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## mameks (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Isabelyes (Dec 22, 2010)

@Shlong: Woah. Suddenly I really want to watch that anime. :3
(Seriously though, it's pretty beautifully made. 3D stuff and all...)


----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2010)

How about knockers?


----------



## mameks (Dec 22, 2010)

Also:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=257882&hl=boobs
:3


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 22, 2010)

isabelyes said:
			
		

> @Shlong: Woah. Suddenly I really want to watch that anime. :3


Well... This is a real screencap used to make the demotivator....







.............Damn it why did it only have 12 eps.........................


----------



## mameks (Dec 22, 2010)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> isabelyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's the OVA as well.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 22, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't come out until feburary..... Damn it.........


----------



## mameks (Dec 22, 2010)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 22, 2010)

( . Y . )


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 22, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well do you know if the Manga is any good?


----------



## mameks (Dec 22, 2010)

From what I've heard, yes, apparently it's pretty damned awesome.


----------



## The Pi (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## mameks (Dec 22, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

>


Pink, luscious breasts.


----------



## imapinapply (Dec 2, 2011)

yo i was wondering if you guys could tell me the name of this anime?................WHATS THE NAME DAME IT


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 2, 2011)

Highschool of the dead, IIRC.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 2, 2011)

lol he joined the temp + bumped this thread just to ask that. nice bump.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 2, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> lol he joined the temp + bumped this thread just to ask that. nice bump.


it was only 1 year old and was about boobs... NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 3, 2011)

February? That's like 10 months ago! D:


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 4, 2011)

Good thing he asked, it was for the good of all.


----------



## mameks (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow, i remember this thread.
It was when the EoF was remotely funny.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 4, 2011)

Alan John said:


> Highschool of the dead


Yep, that would be correct

Also... I know we were talking about it before it came out, but that was a good OVA


Spoiler


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes... the ova. It was full of delicious dreams.


----------



## imapinapply (Dec 4, 2011)

whats the name?


----------



## imapinapply (Dec 4, 2011)

imapinapply said:


> yo i was wondering if you guys could tell me the name of this anime?................WHATS THE NAME DAME IT


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 4, 2011)

Highschool of the Dead
I've watched the anime but I prefer the manga, it's still on going and it's much more detailed and gruesome (and more echii as well) than the anime version.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 4, 2011)

imapinapply said:


> whats the name?


We already said it...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Highschool_of_the_Dead


----------

